# Classic Maintenance Advice



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi All. Its been a while since I posted on here. I have finally got myself a Classic to replace my Cubika! The Classic is in excellent condition and is approx. 4 or 5 years old. The previous owner only used it once a month if that however I would like to give it a good clean and descale. I need some advice on back flushing as this was something you cant do on Cubika. Should I use Puly Caff? I realise I need to get a blank plate to be able to back flush. Also any advice on descaling?

Many thanks. Shaun


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes puly caff and a blank filter. 10g in and on/off 10s at a time for 5 times. Then empty out and backflush with clean water same routine again.

Descaling works from filling the tank with diluted descaling solution and running through the whole tank in intermittent bursts.

Always run a sink shot through first after the above.


----------



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks. Great help. I would also like to upgrade the steam wand to a Silvia. I believe I need a V1 or V2 wand? Are the pre-modified ones any good or should I just get a standard Silvia wand?


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

The pre modified ones just have the nut and washer already installed on the steam arm. It's pretty easy to slightly bend the wand to slip the old nut and washer over the bend in the arm.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

The pre-modded ones off fleabay are fine, although you will want to swap the rubber o-ring over from the Gaggia one otherwise it'll be a loose fit and leak steam. I bought a pre-modded one as I couldn't be bothered swapping the rubber sleeve over and taking the nut off etc. Plus if needs be I can just swap it back.

OPV mod will be next no doubt, quick and easy to do with a pressure gauge (several knocking about on the forum).


----------



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

Rhys said:


> The pre-modded ones off fleabay are fine, although you will want to swap the rubber o-ring over from the Gaggia one otherwise it'll be a loose fit and leak steam. I bought a pre-modded one as I couldn't be bothered swapping the rubber sleeve over and taking the nut off etc. Plus if needs be I can just swap it back.
> 
> OPV mod will be next no doubt, quick and easy to do with a pressure gauge (several knocking about on the forum).


Yes I have read about the OPV mod...scary...don't want to mess up my beloved Classic..!!!


----------

